# Game Thread: Spurs vs. Lakers Sunday March 23 12:00PM ABC



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

This should be another exciting game and possibly a 1st Rd preview of the playoffs.
Like I've mentioned before, If the Spurs can continue to exploit the PG Match-up with TP's quickness vs. D.Fish & Have a well balanced game from everyone, they will be hard to beat and they did just that, the last time they played in LA. I don't expect San An. to change anything but to remain focused and consistent. 

The difference here will be Lakers, They know they can't afford to lose this one, as they played poorly during their last meeting. Expect Shaq and Kobe to have huge games and the rest of the team to step up. The other good match-up's will be between Ginobili & Bowen, Faced up against Kobe....Any other thoughts??


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm really looking forward to watching this game!

Parker is playing at an awesome clip as of late, he must be licking his chops, so to speak, to be playing Fish. Manu has actually done quite well (offensively) against Kobe in a previous game I saw between the SPurs/Lakers. That's the key, making Kobe work both ways.

Is D-Rob going to play anytime soon?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

D-Rob is still listed questionable, But guys like M.Rose & K.Willis have played well in his absence and known to really give the Lakers a tough match-up.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> D-Rob is still listed questionable, But guys like M.Rose & K.Willis have played well in his absence and known to really give the Lakers a tough match-up.


Cool. Hopefully he can be ready for the playoffs.

I hope Fish tapes his ankles up extra tight on Sunday


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Cool. Hopefully he can be ready for the playoffs.
> ...



DRob will be ready for the playoffs. 
Trust me even though Fish tapes up his ankles or Rubs Ben-Gay on, 
it wouldn't make a difference, because TP is just to Quick, 
You can't beat...what you can't catch


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

Fish should do something good. KObe will explode after sucking gainst Kings. we will win


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

y r dey playing so darn early? 10:00 am on a sunday?!? geezz i have church...


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>XxMia_9xX</b>!
> y r dey playing so darn early? 10:00 am on a sunday?!? geezz i have church...



LOL :laugh:....Record the Game Mia, 
you shouldn't miss the entire game......Right?


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakers_32_4ever</b>!
> Fish should do something good. KObe will explode after sucking gainst Kings. we will win



I really Expect Kobe to step-up for this game as well. He's had average games lately, but he know's the team will need him to start off fast and sharp.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

yeah i will miss da game, like 9:50 we leave for church it finishes about 12:00. My VCR is broken too!!!  i'm kinda felling a lil' dizzy right now.... maybe I'll be sick tommorow... hehe. I'll feel guilty though


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Wow. San Antonio continues to impress. What a second half for Tony Parker.

And don't spend that MVP bonus yet Kobe. Tim might have sumething to say about that!


Spurs sweep 4 game series...but only twice did they face Shaq. Still, can't help but think the Lakers want to avoid facing the Spurs in the first round. It'll be interesting to watch the "race" for position between LA and Utah over the next few weeks.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

Another Great win for the Spurs as they played well again. They sweep the season series vs. LA and you can just see their confidence grow and hard work paying off. Like I've mentioned before, this is a different Spurs team this year, compared to the past squads. More team scoring alongside Duncan, Quicker & more aggressive Defense and every player fulfilling their roles and coming through every game.


----------

